#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Penang Malibu Cafe Georgetown

## dirtydog

Malibu Cafe is yet another Chulia Street backpackers type restaurant, relatively cheap and clean, this is next door to Jims Place so again about halfway down the street and in the middle of the area, normal choice of breakfasts but at least here they give you the choice of white or brown bread for your toast.

I think they also have a couple of rooms for rent but there are so many round this area within walking distance.

*Penang Visa Run Page*



My beans on toast again.



*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## Jet Gorgon

DD, did you stop in to see Jim? I've know the guy since 1995. He used to go to KPG alot. Used to wear a fedora all the time, but last I saw him, he had lost it while inebriated in a pool or something. Don't know if his services there or any good, but he's fun to chat with.

----------


## sabang

Those beans seem bigger than the ones you get here.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Those beans seem bigger than the ones you get here.


they're the Ayam baked beans. They have them here and are miles better than Heinz.

----------


## dirtydog

Yes Jet I went to Jims Place.

Those be the Malaysian Baked A Beans, spose you only eat heinz or S and W expensive ones, Ayam brand I think the Malaysian ones are.

Hmmm, marmers snuck in before me.

----------


## Robbie Dye

Sorry but Ayam are not nice! Edible but nowhere near Brooks which Lotus sell and are as near to our UK Heinz Beans as I have found, closely followed by SPC as an alternative. Maybe we should have a Beans Forum?

----------


## dirtydog

^But Ayam beans are half the price  :Smile:  that helps quite a bit in those difficult shopping trips decisions around and about town  :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Fek, you're in Thailand. Ayam, Siam, whatever brand; at least you got baked beans.

----------

